# Need advice on 16-gauge...



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Dad wants a single-shot, wooden stocked 16-gauge with screw-in chokes. I told him to go with a 12-gauge or 20-gauge, but he really wants a 16-gauge, and he doesn't want a pump or semi-auto. Anyone know good places online to look?


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Boy that is tough! I would try Gunbroker.com. I have a Stevens 311 SXS in 16 GA. I shoot it very little. The variety of loads is getting fewer and fewer everyday.


----------

